# Games for Windows help



## Vladd67 (Jun 5, 2010)

The other day I was playing Batman Arkham Asylum on my laptop when I left it unattended. While I was away my 6yo daughter thought she would save power and closed the lid on the laptop shutting it down mid game. Since then my disk drive just refuses to read any Games for Windows disks, other disks it reads fine but put in say Bioshock and it just doesn't register that a disk is there. Can anyone suggest anything?


----------



## Hassan I Sahba (Jun 5, 2010)

You could try a system restore?

I bloody hate games for windows live, it's a right hassle.


----------

